# Husband is a fucking idiot sometimes..



## kaylamariee

My DH is just pissing me right off..
For the past month, he's been not fun to live with.. At all. 
He'll get bitchy and in a 'mood' for no reason. I usually just try to be happy around him even if he's like that.
About a month ago, I asked him why he was being like that. And he went on a full on rage.. He tells me to just leave him alone when he's mad to cool off.. If I say one thing, he'll call me a ****, say he wants a divorce, he even smashes shit (2 chairs to our kitchen table, christmas tree, and today a glass cup in our room).. Baby was no where near it of course, or I would have punched him.
Then he was yelling in the kitchen and our 6 month daughter started screaming. I felt like such a bad mommy.
I usually say sorry to him, even though I did nothing.. Just so we don't have to fight, but today.. Fuck that.

He said he wants me to move out and put all my shit in garbage bags. I know he'll feel bad about it later, and I'm not saying sorry for not doing anything. He even said he doesent want anything to do with both of us. I don't care if you don't want anything to do with me. DO NOT say that about your daughter!

He's never hit me physically or anything, but the verbal blows really get to me.. And start thinking what he's saying he means..

Ugh! Just had to get that off my chest, at mcdonalds sitting here mowing fries and a quarter pounder. Making me feel a little better, lol!
Sorry for the rant


----------



## Lucy139

He sounds like an arse to me..... Just cus he isn't hurting u physically, its still mentally abusing you!! You and your baby don't deserve that and by no means should u say sorry!! I'd have taken my bags whilst I had the chance!!! 

Sending hugs xx


----------



## wookie130

I hate to come off as a hard-ass here, but there's just no other way for me to express this.

If you stay with him, you're not only being a doormat, but you're not putting your daughter's needs first. You have no reason to stay with someone who treats you this badly, and you have EVERY REASON (i.e. your baby) to LEAVE. He may not be hitting or beating you, but after saying the things he says to you, and behaving destructively, hell, he may as well up-the-ante, and start socking you as well...and the sad thing, is that neither you or your daughter deserve to be treated that shitlessly.

He continues to do what he does, because you continue to let him, unfortunately. It sounds like it's time to set some boundaries. And by that, I don't mean arguing back with him, or retorting with comments, or throwing something back at him. You need to get yourself and that baby out of there. I'm no teen, and it's most likely that I have no business perusing this forum, as I'm actually 35. I've been around, and have been married and divorced to a disgusting creature that seems to bear a lot of similarities to your husband, and the only way to solve this issue, is to pack your things, and LEAVE. It is the ONLY choice you have for your daughter. Do not subject her to another second of being anywhere NEAR that behavior from her father.

Good luck. There is no excuse for him, honey. You just can't treat people like that, and expect them to stay. Love yourself and your daughter enough to do the right thing, as tough as it may be. :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: 
This is emotional abuse which many find worse than physical and he is already displaying violent tendencies by smashing things in your home, I would sit down and try and have a reasonable conversation about his anger issues and if he throws a fit call the police. It may shock him into realising that violent behaviour is unacceptable as is trying to force you out of your home.
:hugs: good luck and I hope it gets better


----------



## Jennaxo

What an arsehole, everyone has a temper but that's so out of order. Hope you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Kudos to you for tolerating his behavior for as long as you already have... but in my opinion, next time he threatens a divorce or anything akin to such you should respond with something like, "Sure, I'll GLADLY sign the papers" and then tell him to gtfo.

He's behaving worse than a typical child. Not a good role model and not a good husband... you can find so much better sweetie.

As someone who left a terrible relationship (with the father of my two boys), I definitely recommend you trot off to much greener pastures yourself. There are lots of MEN out there, who can treat you and your daughter MUCH MUCH better, and who you CAN be happy with. There is no reason you have to waste yourself on an immature, abusive, "baby-man".

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## pollydolly

Don't want to worry you or anything, but it sounds like he could turn violent toward you not just the household stuff.

My mums ex husband was like that, emotionally abusive, calling her names saying she was useless etc and he'd break stuff in their house and then blame her. Then he moved onto horrendous violence toward her, he didn't let her wear make up at all or do her hair, he monitored her miles on the car and beat the life out of her if she went over by a single mile.
She left when he held a screwdriver to her head and she knew he would do it if she didn't get out there and then.

I don't want to scare you and this is obviously a big leap - but it does happen.
2 of my exes started like your OH and then went onto bashing me instead, throwing me down stairs etc & telling me I deserved to lose 2 miscarriages & that they were 'shit babies' & I was their shit mum who should be dead too.... What a psycho! 

Anywho sorry for the long post just wanted to add my 2 cents.
So sorry if I've scared you xx


----------



## deafgal

I wouldn't not say anything...i would just walk out. I have dealt with people with tempers (including breaking things and threats like leaving) like that . you can't fix it. And you can't have your best behavior and put up with this either. They can only do it for themselves and want to get help.


----------

